# Lights for 50g



## Drkangell (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, I am getting a 50 gallon tank and going to be getting the bits I need to make it a reef tank as I have the money, first thing I had planned on was the lights, I want to be able to keep all kinds of corals so what kind of lights do I need for this?


----------



## tobyyc (Nov 27, 2010)

you can consider LED lighting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

T-5 HO lights 4-54 watt lamps
Metal Halide 175w and above
L.E.D
Any of those would keep you in good shape with a Reef.


----------

